# OS maxi sur PowerBook G4 titanium



## Onmac (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, bonsoir,

J'ai un PowerBook G4 titanium 550Mhz et 786MB de RAM sous Mac OS 10.1
J'aimerais savoir quel OS maxi je peut faire tourner sur ce modèle?
Et si possible, où et à quel prix avoir cet OS? Faut-il un DVD NOIR comme sur les Macs plus récent

Merci Beaucoup !


----------



## anneee (10 Janvier 2011)

Pour ton Powerbook, c'est Tiger (10.4.11) maxi.


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2011)

Oui c'était mon premier Titanium, je l'avais poussé sous Tiger, mais avec 1 Go de RAM (et un DD plus gros et plus récent). Je l'ai revendu mais j'ai racheté plus tard un Titanium 867 qui lui tourne sous Leopard 

Sinon pour le DVD il faut bien qu'il soit noir, sinon ce n'est pas un générique pour tout Mac.


----------



## Onmac (11 Janvier 2011)

Donc il me faut le DVD NOIR de Tiger, sur Ebay, le prix commence à partir de 60-75&#8364;.
Je trouve ça un peu cher.... 
Où et à quel prix puis-je trouvé le DVD nécessaire? 
Claqué 75&#8364; juste pour un logiciel... Snow Léopard et à 49&#8364; en pack familiale et 30&#8364; en utilisateur unique.
Cherchez l'erreur là ! C'est abusé non?


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Donc il me faut le DVD NOIR de Tiger, sur Ebay, le prix commence à partir de 60-75.
> Je trouve ça un peu cher....
> Où et à quel prix puis-je trouvé le DVD nécessaire?
> Claqué 75 juste pour un logiciel... Snow Léopard et à 49 en pack familiale et 30 en utilisateur unique.
> Cherchez l'erreur là ! C'est abusé non?



Non car Snow Leopard n'était prévu que comme mise à jour au début, mais ils n'ont jamais sorti de version complête boite (ceci dit vu les nouveauté, ça ne mérite pas d'être considéré autrement que comme une mise à jour).

Le prix normal d'un Mac OS X est plutôt de 129 euros comme c'était le cas des boites de Leopard et de Tiger. Et 169 ou 199 en pack 5 licences (je ne me souviens plus mais c'est ce que j'avais pris).

Et non ce n'est pas abusé pour un tel OS. Est-ce que tu as déjà vu les prix de Windows (si tu ne pirates pas ?) avant de râler ?


----------



## Onmac (12 Janvier 2011)

SL en Mise à jour seulement? J'ai le pack familiale et j'ai réussi à l'installer sur un HDD "vierge" en appuyant sur C au démarrage avec mon MBP...à dire que ce n'est qu'une MàJ de l'OS, je suis pas trop d'accord.
Au niveau du prix, je ne me souviens plus avoir mis autant dans le pack 5MACs de Léopard.

Mais bon, si c'est vraiment ce prix là, je ne l'achèterais pas, juste pour un mac qui ne me servira que très très rarement...


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> SL en Mise à jour seulement? J'ai le pack familiale et j'ai réussi à l'installer sur un HDD "vierge" en appuyant sur C au démarrage avec mon MBP...à dire que ce n'est qu'une MàJ de l'OS, je suis pas trop d'accord.
> Au niveau du prix, je ne me souviens plus avoir mis autant dans le pack 5MACs de Léopard.
> 
> Mais bon, si c'est vraiment ce prix là, je ne l'achèterais pas, juste pour un mac qui ne me servira que très très rarement...



C'est ce que je dis, ils ont diffusé une version complète au prix de la mise à jour tel que c'était avec toutes les versions précédentes de Mac OS X. Je pense qu'Apple a du se rendre compte que Snow Leopard n'apportait pas beaucoup plus à l'utilisateur et ils n'ont pas voulu alourdir la facture et on laissé le prix de la maj sur la version complête (en fait c'est le DVD de maj qui contient une version complète). 

Mais tu peux être sur que Mac OS X Lion reviendra au prix normal, soit 129 euros la licence utilisateur.

Tu peux toujours critiquer le prix mais c'est bien moins cher que Windows. Et chez Apple une seul version avec tout dedans.

Et ta mémoire te trahie. J'ai aussi acheté un pack familial, c'était 199 euros, et voila une news pour te rafraichir la mémoire.

Et c'était comme ça avant aussi. Tu ne voudrais pas qu'Apple te l'offre quand même ? Et tant qu'on y est que tous les développeurs travaillent gratos pour ta pomme ?


----------



## Onmac (12 Janvier 2011)

Ok, merci.
Un utilisateur de MacG me fait une copie du DVD pour 20&#8364;.
Si c'est pareil que le vrai DVD, autant choisir cette option là.

A propos de Lion, VIVEMENT QU'IL SOIT PARMI NOUS !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok, merci.
> Un utilisateur de MacG me fait une copie du DVD pour 20.



:mouais:
mouais


et pourquoi pas un linux ?


----------



## Onmac (12 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un linux ?



Linux peut tourner sur mon système? (juste pour infos, je veut rester en Mac OS X)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok, merci.
> Un utilisateur de MacG me fait une copie du DVD pour 20&#8364;.
> Si c'est pareil que le vrai DVD, autant choisir cette option là.


 
Oui.
Tout à fait.

D'ailleurs, moi, pour mon dernier MBP, j'ai juste filé 300 euros à un pote bien balèze pour qu'il pète la gueule à un macuser qui sortait de la FNOUC avec le petit bijou sous le bras.
Nickel.

Y a que les blaireaux qui paient le prix fort.


----------



## Onmac (12 Janvier 2011)

C'est qu'une copie, envoyer par Chrono. Mais franchement, ça me soul de payer la peau des fesses pour un Mac qui ne me sert presque plus, appart pour 2ou3 petites choses...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Mais franchement, ça me soul de payer la peau des fesses pour un Mac qui ne me sert presque plus, appart pour 2ou3 petites choses...


 
Dans ce cas, pourquoi vouloir le passer sous Tiger ?

Ou pourquoi ne pas essayer Linux qui, lui, est gratuit ?


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est qu'une copie, envoyer par Chrono. Mais franchement, ça me soul de payer la peau des fesses pour un Mac qui ne me sert presque plus, appart pour 2ou3 petites choses...



Ca te soule peut-être mais est-ce que tu serais d'accord pour qu'on ne te paye pas quand tu bosses ? Peut importe ce que tu produis, mais si le client ne l'utilise qu'une fois il ne devrait pas te payer ... 

Ici le piratage on aime pas trop ... a la rigueur si ce n'est qu'en mp on ne le voit pas mais la tu ne devrais pas en parler ... Les modos doivent être en vacances ...

Et si ton Mac ne te sert plus, revend le ! Tu auras de quoi te payer Lion (enfin un vraie boite)


----------



## Onmac (12 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Ca te soule peut-être mais est-ce que tu serais d'accord pour qu'on ne te paye pas quand tu bosses ? Peut importe ce que tu produis, mais si le client ne l'utilise qu'une fois il ne devrait pas te payer ...
> 
> Ici le piratage on aime pas trop ... a la rigueur si ce n'est qu'en mp on ne le voit pas mais la tu ne devrais pas en parler ... Les modos doivent être en vacances ...
> 
> Et si ton Mac ne te sert plus, revend le ! Tu auras de quoi te payer Lion (enfin un vraie boite)



Juste pour info, tu bosse chez Apple toi non ? 
Oui, je vais essayer de trouver une version LEGALE de Tiger.
Et je m'en sers occasionnellement mais pour le vendre à moindre prix, autant le garder... Mac2sell m'informe que je devrais le vendre 170. 

Donc je préfère le garder chez moi au chaud plutôt que de le revendre à un qq pour pas super cher (pour le prix que j'ai payer à l'époque).

Je sais bien qu'il est dépasser etc, c'est pour ça que j'aimerais le mettre à jour...


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2011)

C'est normal que la matériel se déprécie vite. Sur Mac on était protégé par un hardware différent avec le PPC. Mais depuis le passage à Intel, le Mac c'est n'est qu'un joli PC sous OS X, donc normal que le prix du matos chute en occasion comme sur PC. Du coup tout ce qui était PPC a aussi chuté méchamment ...

Je ne bosse pas chez Apple mais chez un éditeur. Mais même avant j'achetais mes originaux. Même quad j'étais étudiant, car à cette époque c'était dur pour le monde Apple, et à la fois les développeurs méritaient qu'on paye leurs softs, car il y avait peu de daube sur Mac, mais aussi il fallait un peu soutenir la plateforme.

Par contre effectivement le prix des OS d'occasion est surement trop élevé.


----------



## Onmac (12 Janvier 2011)

Je ne suis pas éditeur, mais je travail dans l'art graphique, et c'est vrai que je geule pas mal quand on me paye en retard. Je comprends ce fait.

J'ai trouvé un DVD pour 55&#8364; sur leboincoin. 60&#8364; au total avec les frais de ports.
Et par ailleurs, j'ai une carte WIFI dans un MBP HS, il y a t-il un moyen de l'intégrée au PWB? 

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Janvier 2011)

non pas compatible


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2011)

Par contre j'ai une carte Wifi PCMCIA (NewerTech il me semble) qui ne me sert plus si ça t'intéresse. On voit ça en MP ?


----------



## Onmac (13 Janvier 2011)

Ok. Par contre, je ne sais absolument pas comment le démonter.


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok. Par contre, je ne sais absolument pas comment le démonter.



Il n'y a rien à démonter, le port PCMCIA est sur le coté de ton ordinateur (la grosse fente sur le coté gauche).


----------



## Onmac (13 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a rien à démonter, le port PCMCIA est sur le coté de ton ordinateur (la grosse fente sur le coté gauche).



Je ne savais pas que la carte WIFI est acceptée par ce port. Dedans, j'ai un carte bluetooth.


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que la carte WIFI est acceptée par ce port. Dedans, j'ai un carte bluetooth.



Par contre c'est une seule carte à la fois du coup


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2011)

il existe des dongle USB pour le BT ou le wifi


----------



## Onmac (14 Janvier 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> il existe des dongle USB pour le BT ou le wifi



Oui, je suis au courant 

Quand au dongle, moins bien qu'une carte car cela occupe un port USB et sur mon PowerBook, j'en ai que deux.


----------

